# What can be mixed?



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

well heres the problem.... Im visiting family down south and DAMN do we have alot of bottles but very few mixers... is there anything good to be made of the following ( and YES i have tried crown on the rocks as well as cock many times haha but it only has been using up the crown, we need to top off everything haha) Thanks for anyhelp or hell maby just some personal fav. drinks to be made-

Absolute Vodka( Original and raspberry )
Crown Royal
Kulhua ( spelling lol)
Baileys
Captain morgan
Bicardi Superior
Apricot Flavored brandy
Buttershots
Southern Co.
Creme de cocoa
Blue Curacao
E & J Cask & Cream liqueur
Creme de banana
Sake
Irish Cream
Amaretto di Amore
....And damn that may be it lol
Oh yah we have a cheap ruby port some wine... ( BOO)
Any tips?

what i have tried already-
Mint Julep
Cola and ANYTHING whiskey
on the rocks...
OH yah and my personal mix haha-
baileys on the rocks, splash of creme de banana, splash of Kahlua, and a splash of CROWN ...woofta smooth, decent for a little different taste.
Other then that we have been slamming down TONS of cranberry 3 parts 1 part crown...all is well


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Try the virtual bartender, some of them you can type in the alchol and it will give you drinks to make. :al Dont know if that helps you much.


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

mix the vodka and kahlua and you have a black russian, add milk or cream for a white russian. amaretto and sour mix will get you an amaretto sour.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Each one of the liquors you have can be easily mixed with 20+ different things......... Look around on some Drink sites you will find a chit load of ideas.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

Equal parts of the Crown, Southern Comfort and the Amaretto, and a sweet/sour mix (i.e. 1 oz each of these four). Mix in a tall highball glass, add several ice cubes, then add Sprite or 7-UP to taste. Very potent, very little alcohol taste, so beware, this is as lethal as long island ice tea. If no swet and sour or whiskey sour mix, you can add some lemon and a little orange juice instead.

Your Irish creams are excellent in coffee. I would check the E & J Cask & Cream liqueur, make sure it's a REAL Irish Cream, not one of the knock-off malt products now being sold in grocery stores. If it is the malt version, it has no real irish whiskey, and is best poured down a drain somewhere.

Use the banana liquor and maybe some rum to make Banana's Foster?

Warm the sake up to the proper temp. and drink it with a meal. Best when warmed, IMO.

Buttershots and Irish Creme, isn't that the two main ingredients in a Slippery Nipple??

Good luck, don't drive and drink in the South, the cops are all over the place this weekend!


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

Go get a little red book called "The Bartenders Guide" It's a red book about 3 inches wide and 6 long! The best book for shots, mixers and anything for drinks you will ever need.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

Try this site:

http://www.barnonedrinks.com/index/


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

You can make chocolate "martinis" with the unflavored vodka and creme de cocoa that are quite tasty. Add 2.5-3 shots of vodka and 1 shot of cocoa to a shaker filled with ice, shake well, and strain. They are way more potent than they taste.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

well thanks alot boys, so far the long island ice teas are WONDERFUL haha maby a little too good for my own good. Thanks again guy's... i hope your new year was great mine was-


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Check out webtender.com They have a section where you plug in what you have in your bar and lists all the drinks you can make.


----------

